# My New 4-5'' Manueli From Xingu River :)



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

Here is my little manny which I bought 5 days ago. His fins were burnt by amonnia in the transporting bag







I've added Seachem StressGuard and a little salt to the water and hope that he will recover quickly. He didn't eat anything untill yesterday (he ate 2/3 of smelt).


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice, good colors


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

serrasalmus_ve said:


> Very nice, good colors


Many thanks


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

More pics of my manny


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

My manny attacking the glass


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking Manny!


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

Ægir said:


> Great looking Manny!


Thank you very much


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ive always liked manny's. I am not a fan of single specimen tanks though. So, for that reason I am out, lol.


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

timmy said:


> Ive always liked manny's. I am not a fan of single specimen tanks though. So, for that reason I am out, lol.


I know what you mean







, it's very frustrating for me that I can't put any other fish in there with my manny







...but I love my manny so much 
full tank shot:


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

very nice...one of my favorite serrasalmus specie.


----------

